
Russian State Hackers Use Britney Spears Instagram Posts to Control Malware - ColinWright
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/russian-state-hackers-use-britney-spears-instagram-posts-to-control-malware/
======
NikitaMatveev
Genius!

